# NJ (Madison)-15 female rats (mostly babies) for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,


Location: Madison NJ


Contact: Laurie: lsq1 @optonline. net (no spaces in email)


"St. Hubert's is a wonderful shelter in Madison NJ (central NJ, near Morristown). A lot of people tend to favor female ratties...


"St. Hubert's currently have 15 female rats available for adoption, 2 adults and 13 babies." 


For information, please contact Laurie (above email). I have no further information.


Thank you,
Raquel


----------

